# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Anyone know what this base is?

## Paul Peter

It's like a stretchy thin skin. It's not poly. I've had that and this isn't it.

Anyone know? Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## Paul Peter

Sorry this thread should have been in the men's section.

----------


## ravinderpalsingh

It seems that poly has been applied on the scalp, but anyone under it, you might have baldness that's why you have covered it with poly. You must see a Doctor for this.

----------

